# Milk Of Magnesia



## chic_chica (Mar 31, 2007)

I read about this in a recent thread. And someone was saying they use it to control shine.

I never tried this...but i'm willing to try it.

Anyone esle tried using this on their faces or bodies....any good or bad experiences?


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried it but it did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 1, 2007)

Never heard of it! If you try it, let us know!


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't have any of that home. I wanna hear some more reviews before i go out and buy it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't used it but Paula Begoun recommends it for really oily skin.

Wash face, shake bottle of M of M really well - then apply. Apply make up last.

Use original formula of M of M. The magnesium will absorb the oil your skin will generate.

If your skin isn't super oily, may be a waste of time and money.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 2, 2007)

Well i don't have oily skin....just my nose tends to get super oily. But i usually just using blotting sheets to take care of it.

Maybe i'd try the MoM.

If i do...i'll let you all know how it went.


----------



## Dhaina (Apr 3, 2007)

I've used it a few times as a mask. Applied it with a cotton ball, left it on for about 20 minutes and then rinsed it off. I did notice that my skin felt smoother and it didn't break me out at all. ( I have very sensitive skin)

I've seen it mentioned in magazine articles that it helps clear up blackheads and absorbs oiliness.

One reccomendation was to apply it before bedtime and in the morning, rinse off any remaining residue.

Some people apply a light layer of it to their faces as a "primer" prior to putting on foundation. This helps to keep a matte looking finish to your skin and greatly reduces shine.

A friend of mine who battles with very oily skin said it works wonderfully and she doesnt have to touch up her foundation or powder all day. After washing her face, she applies a very thin layer of the milk of magnesia with one of those makeup wedge sponges, let's it dry for a few minutes, then she puts on her concealer and foundation and then sets it all with loose powder. She says that her foundation seems to go on smoother too and looks more natural.


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks great info


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow i think i might just have to try this.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 3, 2007)

Never tried it, and don't plan on it.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank Dhania for the review. Its enticing me even more to try it.


----------



## hamira (Apr 4, 2007)

I have very oily skin which will mean good things for me as I age(less wrinkles) but right now I need the oil control that MoM provides, and quite nicely I might add. I've used it for almost 3 years with no ill effects. As for trying it, a bottle of MoM is what, $3?


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never tried it but I would think it would be drying. I wouldn't recommend for dry skin.


----------



## Dhaina (Apr 4, 2007)

Good luck ChicChica. I hope it works well for you!

For people who don't wear any foundation or powder, etc... you can just mix a little bit of MoM with your regular moisturizer and it helps to control shine for several hours.

A little goes a long way, so apply lightly. You might end up with a bit of white residue on your skin after it dries, but you can quickly brush those away with a damp makeup wedge or q-tip.

Plus, like Hamira said, it's only 3 dollars for a big bottle of it.


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Apr 4, 2007)

Only $3! Kool! Can you get it at a store? I hope so, cause I'm not old enough to buy anything online.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 4, 2007)

You can get Milk of Magnesia at any drug store. It is used to calm upset stomachs. Maybe you local variety store carries it.


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow $3.00 is really good.


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing the great tips.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I believer member SewAmazing uses MOM as a primer.


----------



## nursie (Apr 5, 2007)

i havent used it for oily skin, but i have used it on cystic acne (the open inflamed bleeding gory acne!) and it does calm the skin and help those areas heal quicker

for patients, we often use a thin coat of milk of magnesia on excoriated skin around colostomies/stomas and mild burns-its more effective and cheaper than many prescription creams


----------



## CubNan (Apr 5, 2007)

Interesting tread.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2007)

ok, now you've all convinced me to give it another try......but I think I threw the last bottle away.......I'll have to check.............LOL


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 12, 2007)

A quick question......does it make your face look all cakey if u apply it as a primer?


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you DHaina for the info.


----------



## michgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

I have tried and continue using Milk of Magnesium for my extremely oily skin. It is cheap (mix an empty bottle with 1/2 MoM and 1/2 water) and absorbs oil for a little while for me. I use it under makeup and it keeps me oil-free for about an hour or 2. Just as "effective" as the the expensive mattifying lotions. I say "effective" loosely because it doesn't work as well as I would like, but is the best thing I have found to date. Still have to use oil blotting sheets throughout the day.


----------



## Wism (Apr 27, 2007)

I just went out yesterday and bought some, (walgreens $4.49) I put it on as a primer this morning, my makeup looks good still, after about 4 hrs. and I'm gonna blot my face at the end of the day to see how it controlled oil, (I'm very oily) but I put in on with a cotton pad and i dont think I put enough on, I was fairly skeptical about it harming my skin, but will be generous tomorrow, and I'll update you on the oil control and makeup staying power.


----------



## hamira (Apr 28, 2007)

Try using it full strength or w/ less water. HTH


----------

